# I was thinking about adding a shelf



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

I was thinking about adding a shelf to my guinea pig cage. I have a large rabbit cage and a grid. I was thinking about attaching the grid in the corner and possibly putting cardboard on it, I havn't come up with anything else that I could put on the grid. I just don't know how I would sturdy the corner that isn't attached to anything. Any Idea's?


----------

